# Struggles of a newbie.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello guys and guyettes..

Just checking in to regale you with stories of my new hobby. Well, I moved my line back from 25' to 31', that is about the limit of yard as I am set up now. Boy! And I thought that I was doing great! How could 6 feet do that much damage to my aim? I am spraying shot all over the place. I'm still shooting the original band set that came with the scout. Haven't shortened them up to my draw length. To tell the truth, it is about all I can grip between thumb and pointer as they are. These black bands are hard to mark, tried putting a dab of nail polish in the center of the top band but, couldn't see it. Maybe a bit of white paint. The bands seem to be holding up well. Checked them out and no sign of failure after probably 300 shots. Let you know how I'm doing in a week or so.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Good point about black bands being hard to mark.

I always put a line down the middle of my bands to use for aiming, but I've always used amber-colored bands - so no problem.


----------



## Plinker1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Try tipex pen (liquid paper pen)


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Silver Sharpie. Paint pen.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's a mental thing.


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

Bands last forever when you don't come close to maxing them out. Yet my guess is that's why you are struggling so much with the extra 6 feet. I am guessing that since you haven't shorted your bands you are shooting big arches. When you shoot flatter it is much easier to be consistent at different distances. As your strength improves, shorten the bands a bit and I bet it will be a tad easier. Have a great week the more you do it the easier it gets.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Wreck-it said:


> Bands last forever when you don't come close to maxing them out. Yet my guess is that's why you are struggling so much with the extra 6 feet. I am guessing that since you haven't shorted your bands you are shooting big arches. When you shoot flatter it is much easier to be consistent at different distances. As your strength improves, shorten the bands a bit and I bet it will be a tad easier. Have a great week the more you do it the easier it gets.


Geeze... I got the yips yesterday and managed to shoot myself at the base of my finger, (same spot as last week). That is not the worst of it, after I got through hopping around a moaning, I did it again! Twice in a row! That has to be some sort of record. I will try to shorten the bands up an inch or two and try that. Thanks for the advice.


----------

